# Weird clicking,buzzing,humming noises under hood



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes. Completely normal. Could have caught it in the middle of a regen. The car also cycles oil through the turbo so it doesn't cook inside it. Etc.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Let me search that for you...

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...cussion/31050-common-cruze-diesel-noises.html


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Lots of good info there. Point well taken on "search" button.


----------



## Rogator (May 21, 2014)

Thank you for that link Danny5.


----------

